#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  subwoofer array

## Noobie

probeer al een tijdje wat meer informatie over subwoofer array's te vinden, maar stuit toch op wat verschillende theoriën. 

Zo beveelt dynacord aan om de subs tegen elkaar te plaatsen, hoewel d&b verteld dat er minimaal 60 cm tussen moet zitten. over het plaatsen van subwoofers achter elkaar vind ik helemaal geen informatie. toch zie je op grote festifals b.v. 4 x 8 subs achter elkaar liggen/staan. Meestal met tussenruimte overigens.

d&b geeft zelfs aan dat als je hun B2 gebruikt, je ze staand moet gebruiken in plaats van liggend. (bij meer als 2 st. per kant).

iemand ervaring/berekeningen/ideën hoe het werkt?

Ben ook benieuwd hoe het zit als je verschillende kasten combineert. b.v. 6 x enkel 18 /2 x dubbel 15/ 2 x dubbel 18 enz.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Er is binnen kort bij AEM een cursus waar oa dit in behandeld wordt .
Voor dit forum gebruik de zoek functie eens op cardioide sub en vraag MAP on line van meyer aan .

----------


## djberjo

Waar kan je je eigen inschrijven, en wat zijn de eventuele kosten?

Ik neem aan dat alles in het engels is?

Want dat lijkt me enorm interessant, om meer informatie over de plaatsing van geluidsystemen.

----------


## jans

> Er is binnen kort bij AEM een cursus waar oa dit in behandeld wordt .
> Voor dit forum gebruik de zoek functie eens op cardioide sub en vraag MAP on line van meyer aan .



OFF TOPIC
De zoveelste keer dat deze wordt georganiseerd op een datum dat ik niet vrij ben. :Mad:  :Mad: 
Maar daar kan AEM niets aan doen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Dave Rat geeft er vrij veel informatie over op zijn blog.

----------


## salsa

Op Pro Sound Web was een tijdje geleden ook een leuk artikel gewijd aan dit en kijk eens op de site van RATSOUND ( Dave Rat, what's in a name...)

Dave

----------


## salsa

> Dave Rat geeft er vrij veel informatie over op zijn blog.



Fuck, same time same shit!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## berolios

> probeer al een tijdje wat meer informatie over subwoofer array's te vinden, maar stuit toch op wat verschillende theoriën. 
> 
> Zo beveelt dynacord aan om de subs tegen elkaar te plaatsen, hoewel d&b verteld dat er minimaal 60 cm tussen moet zitten. over het plaatsen van subwoofers achter elkaar vind ik helemaal geen informatie. toch zie je op grote festifals b.v. 4 x 8 subs achter elkaar liggen/staan. Meestal met tussenruimte overigens.
> 
> d&b geeft zelfs aan dat als je hun B2 gebruikt, je ze staand moet gebruiken in plaats van liggend. (bij meer als 2 st. per kant).
> 
> iemand ervaring/berekeningen/ideën hoe het werkt?
> 
> Ben ook benieuwd hoe het zit als je verschillende kasten combineert. b.v. 6 x enkel 18 /2 x dubbel 15/ 2 x dubbel 18 enz.



Hier is op het forum al behoorlijk wat over geschreven (oa door ondergetekende). Zoek eens op 'akoestisch technische vragen', dan kom je volgens mij bij de goeie thread uit. Anyway, ik heb ooit eens een XLS file in elkaar geklust, daarin wordt het een en ander uitgelegd. Het is geen super-visualisatie, maar heb er toch wel veel positieve reacties op gehad KLIK HIER.

Persoonlijk sta ik wat skeptisch tegenover de D&B oplossingen, alsook die van Dave Rat. EML gebruikt in Belgie tegenwoordig ook een cardioide opstelling, maar daar ben ik om eerlijk te zijn niet zo kapot van.

Viel sjpass damit !

----------


## e-sonic

In aanvulling op bovenstaande,

Recent was een post op het SDA network forum
AFMG Network :: View topic - Low frequencies

Deze persoon wilde met de Meyer subs aan de slag in EASE.

Dit programma alsmede de meeste andere simulatie programma's met een zekere wetenschappelijke achtergrond laten geen resultaten onder de 100 Hz zien. de reden wordt toegelicht door Jim Mobley van Renkus Heinz

Je kunt dan MAPP gebruiken, of een schaalmodel maken in EASE, b,v, schaal van 5, dan gaat 30 Hz naar 150 Hz en dit valt binnen het bereik. 
dit geeft de mogelijkheid om toch een 3D plot van je ontwerp te maken.
Hiertoe voldoet EASE junior, de prijs is geen excuus meer om het niet te gebruiken.... :Wink: 


De studie dag luidsprekers van de AES/VPT had overigens een zeer relevante presentie van GRADIENT subs van nexo..
De meeste plaatjes zagen er wel eng uit.... :Cool: 

groetjes jurjen

----------


## Noobie

@ Berilios, bedankt voor de link. de calculatie geeft redelijk weer wat ik zocht.

Nog een paar vraajes; 
er wordt niks gezegd over onderlinge afstand (zijwaards) d&b geeft minimale afstanden op, dynacord maximale afstanden. Hoe zit het nou werkelijk? maakt het verschil als onderlinge afstanden anders zijn? of wordt het puur als spreiding gedaan? 

De subs worden allemaal (met hetzelfde) mono signaal aangestuurd? 

Hoe zit het als je verschillende subs combineerd? vb. een B2 is een infra sub, stel ik wil 2 stuks B2 combineren met een aantal (bv. 8 identieke) enkel 18" bandpass subs? wat zou dan de setup worden?

Hoe zou het er uit zien als je per rij een oneven aantal gebruikt? dus in totaal bv 6 of 10 stuks?
Kun je op deze manier ook een matrix maken die b.v. 4 x 4 is?

----------


## Noobie

wat betreft die 1/4 lambda, dit geld voor de hoogste frequentie die je wil koppelen, dus bij 20 Khz, wordt dit vrijwel onmogelijk. Daarom koppelen array's vrijwel niet in het top-hoog.

Bij subs tot 125 Hz is het verhaal echter veel eenvoudiger, aangezien de golflengte doorgaans veel groter is als de speaker zelf.

ondertussen... nog geen antwoord op die delay-tijd van die Rx118....
Hoe zou ik dit het best kunnen meten? sinus van pak em beet 63 Hz er op en dan het verschil in looptijd nemen? (dus vanuit 1 mic positie 2 kasten meten?)

Ander ding dat ik me afvraag, als je bv. B2 + Qsub/Csub gebruikt, is de positie van de speaker in de kast qua afstand nogal verschillend, de B2 is immers bijna 2x zo diep en heeft zijn speakers vrijwel achterin zitten. Is het niet nodig om dit verschil in looptijd ook te compenseren? (dwz de C/Qsub vertragen t.o.v. de B2?)

----------


## M'Elodie

> wat betreft die 1/4 lambda, dit geld voor de hoogste frequentie die je wil koppelen, dus bij 20 Khz, wordt dit vrijwel onmogelijk. Daarom koppelen array's vrijwel niet in het top-hoog.



Klopt, daarom werken heel veel "line" arrays niet. Overigens is het criteria 1/2 lamda (golflengte). Het criteria voor coherente line arrays qua hoog is dat deze "cylindrisch" afstralen. Wat een ribbon driver van nature doet en wat fabrikanten met compressiedrivers doen met waveguides te monteren. Wat maar bij een paar fabrikanten echt goed lukt.






> ondertussen... nog geen antwoord op die delay-tijd van die Rx118....
> Hoe zou ik dit het best kunnen meten? sinus van pak em beet 63 Hz er op en dan het verschil in looptijd nemen? (dus vanuit 1 mic positie 2 kasten meten?)
> 
> Ander ding dat ik me afvraag, als je bv. B2 + Qsub/Csub gebruikt, is de positie van de speaker in de kast qua afstand nogal verschillend, de B2 is immers bijna 2x zo diep en heeft zijn speakers vrijwel achterin zitten. Is het niet nodig om dit verschil in looptijd ook te compenseren? (dwz de C/Qsub vertragen t.o.v. de B2?)



Antwoord op beide vragen: fase meten. Van beide de fase zo gelijk mogelijk krijgen (dmv delay/all pass filter). Of met impuls respons, beide impulsen zo gelijk mogelijk (dmv delay/all pass filter). Maar dit vereist wel een goede meting/meetset en een ervaring.

----------


## M'Elodie

> Om precies dezelfde reden als bij de subwoofer array.
> Door die kleine tussenafstand krijg je een sterke, in dit geval verticale, bundeling van het geluid en een zo optimaal mogelijke koppeling van de onderlinge drivers waardoor de throw groter wordt en dat is precies wat je hebben wilt.
> Overigens geldt dat voor het hoog bij slechts een paar line-array's, dit is in één oogopslag te zien aan de tussenafstand van de kasten.



neem aan center-center positie van de kasten tov elkaar.
Deze criteria geldt voor laag en mid woofers. 
Voor hoogdrivers gaat deze regel niet op. Kleine drivers bijv 1" (2,5 cm) zou in een line array bij 1/4 lambda een koppeling geven tot 2 kHz, bij 1/2 lambda 4 kHz. Da's niet erg hoog. Daarboven is geen coherentie met als gevolg dat de hoge frequenties alle kanten opschiet (spikes boven en onder array, wat je niet wilt!). Dus qua hoog moet een "line" array voldoen aan een cylindrisch afstralende hoog-element. Wil je power zul je toch echt grotere drivers moeten gebruiken 2" en >. Dus dan kan je je voorstellen dat de afstand veel te groot is om zelfs maar over koppeling te spreken.

----------


## MusicXtra

> neem aan center-center positie van de kasten tov elkaar.
> Deze criteria geldt voor laag en mid woofers. 
> Voor hoogdrivers gaat deze regel niet op. Kleine drivers bijv 1" (2,5 cm) zou in een line array bij 1/4 lambda een koppeling geven tot 2 kHz, bij 1/2 lambda 4 kHz. Da's niet erg hoog. Daarboven is geen coherentie met als gevolg dat de hoge frequenties alle kanten opschiet (spikes boven en onder array, wat je niet wilt!). Dus qua hoog moet een "line" array voldoen aan een cylindrisch afstralende hoog-element. Wil je power zul je toch echt grotere drivers moeten gebruiken 2" en >. Dus dan kan je je voorstellen dat de afstand veel te groot is om zelfs maar over koppeling te spreken.



Nee, het gaat daarbij om het stralend oppervlak, bij conusluidsprekers begint die een cm of 3 vanaf de conusophanging.
Qua hoogdrivers gaat dit dus wel op, dat is nu juist hetgeen wat jarenlang heeft gezorgd dat men niet verder kwam dan spraakzuiltjes.
Door een hoorn te maken waarbij het hoog over de hele hoogte van de hoorn in fase naar buiten treedt kun je de volledige hoogte van de hoorn als afstralend oppervlak beschouwen waardoor je ineens de afzonderlijke hoogdrivers wel dicht bij elkaar kunt krijgen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> ondertussen... nog geen antwoord op die delay-tijd van die Rx118....
> Hoe zou ik dit het best kunnen meten? sinus van pak em beet 63 Hz er op en dan het verschil in looptijd nemen? (dus vanuit 1 mic positie 2 kasten meten?)
> 
> Ander ding dat ik me afvraag, als je bv. B2 + Qsub/Csub gebruikt, is de positie van de speaker in de kast qua afstand nogal verschillend, de B2 is immers bijna 2x zo diep en heeft zijn speakers vrijwel achterin zitten. Is het niet nodig om dit verschil in looptijd ook te compenseren? (dwz de C/Qsub vertragen t.o.v. de B2?)



Ik heb geen idee wanneer en waar je die gig hebt, als het niet te ver weg is van Breukelen wil ik je er wel mee helpen wanneer mijn agenda dat toestaat.
Via mijn gegevens kom je wel achter een mail adres. :Wink: 
Bij de B2+Qsub/Csub zul je idd de looptijd moeten corrigeren wanneer die ook verschillend is, ook weer een kwestie van fase meten.

----------


## Noobie

Lief aangeboden, maar is zeker 1- 1,5 uur rijden. Bijkomstigheid is dat er zeer beperkte bouwtijd is, dus de bedoeling is dat alles vooraf getimed is en alleen de afstanden qua delay ter plaatse worden ingeregeld.

Zou trouwens wel een idee zijn voor producenten; bij elke type speaker gewoon de delaytijd tot aan voorkant van de kast opgeven. Dan zou je gewoon alles kunnen meten (in afstanden)/berekenen.

edit; weet iemand de relatie tussen delaytijd en de afmetingen van de sub/plaatsing van de speaker in de sub voor een CSA toepassing?
Vond op de site van DBtech dat een CSA met 3 st. S10 subs moet worden gedelayed naar 4,5 ms. Map geeft bij HP700 subs 3,2 ms als beste optie.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Zou trouwens wel een idee zijn voor producenten; bij elke type speaker gewoon de delaytijd tot aan voorkant van de kast opgeven. Dan zou je gewoon alles kunnen meten (in afstanden)/berekenen.



Dat heeft niet zoveel zin, bij verschillende opstellingen gelden andere looptijd verschillen.

----------


## Noobie

> Dat heeft niet zoveel zin, bij verschillende opstellingen gelden andere looptijd verschillen.



Dat kan, maar de snelheid van geluid (344 m/s) veranderd niet, dus als je de delay tot het front van de kast weet, kun je altijd terug meten.

----------


## qvt

> Vergeet ook niet dat het hier slechts alleen om de sinus van de geluidsdruk gaat (verdichtingen en verdunningen in de lucht) de frequenties apart blijven wel hoorbaar , (tenzij je tegelijkertijd een anti-sinus van dezelfde frequentie erin gooit, dan hoor je die frequentie niet meer :P)



Uiteraard :Smile: 

(waar gaat dit heen :Stick Out Tongue:  haha)

@Noobie: Ik vind dat ook wel een goed idee, musicxtra heeft wel een punt. Maar als je weet hoeveel de afstand in de kast is dan kun je zelf de rest wel meten met een laserafstandsmeter of rolmaat oid, het werkt niet zo goed als een impulsmeting maar het is beter dan niks  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## qvt

> de snelheid van geluid (344 m/s) veranderd niet



De snelheid van t geluid veranderd met temperatuur en vochtigheids verschillen gewoon hoor :Wink:  Of bedoel je iets anders ermee?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Uiteraard
> 
> (waar gaat dit heen haha)
> 
> @Noobie: Ik vind dat ook wel een goed idee, musicxtra heeft wel een punt. Maar als je weet hoeveel de afstand in de kast is dan kun je zelf de rest wel meten met een laserafstandsmeter of rolmaat oid, het werkt niet zo goed als een impulsmeting maar het is beter dan niks



Nope, gaat niet werken, soms leg je subs achter elkaar, soms leg je subs achterstevoren, dan heb je steeds andere looptijden.
Soms wil je recht voor de subs alles in fase hebben (centercluster) soms wil je middenin alles in fase hebben.
Dan is dus steeds de afstand verschillend t.o.v. de eigenlijke geluidsbron.
Daarnaast moet je toch al meten om je subs t.o.v. de toppen in fase te krijgen, dat is niet te doen met een rolmaatje omdat je niet weet wat nu echt het akoestisch centrum is en er in een processor al looptijdverschillen kunnen ontstaan.

----------


## Noobie

> De snelheid van t geluid veranderd met temperatuur en vochtigheids verschillen gewoon hoor Of bedoel je iets anders ermee?



Dat is logisch, maar normaal gesproken neem je een gemiddelde waarde waar je van uit gaat toch? maar dit is niet wat ik hier bedoel, het heeft natuurlijk wel invloed, maar als er gewoon een standaard meting wordt gedaan bij bv. 20gr. 60% dan kun je wel altijd terugrekenen naar de huidige situatie.

@ Musicxtra, met een laserafstandsmeter kun je tot op de mm nauwkeurig meten, ze zouden toch beide looptijden kunnen opgeven voor subs? b.v. sound to front 0,3453 ms, sound to back 0,5432ms o.i.d.?
De looptijd is een natuurkundig verschijnsel, dus moet dit met formules te berekenen zijn. Het zal door luchtvochtigheid, temperatuur (hoewel de verschillen in looptijd hierdoor minimaal zijn), hoek van plaatsing (hoewel dit bij subs natuurlijk niet intressant is) niet 100% kloppen, maar het lijkt me toch mogelijk om een zeer nauwkeurige instelling te berekenen als je de looptijd per speaker uit een labmeting hebt? 

Ik denk toch zeker dat als je dit berekend, dat je al zo dicht bij de perfecte waarde komt, dat het verschil al niet meer hoorbaar zal zijn. Toppen meten vanuit de gril klopt immers ook niet altijd, eigenlijk zou je vanuit de spreekspoel van de hoorn moeten meten, die zit doorgaans het verst weg. 

edit: de meeste processoren/digitale apparatuur geven een delaytijd op voor de electronica. bv. 01V vertraagt 0,8 ms van input > ST out bij 96 kHz, een Dva T4 vertraagt 1,2ms t.o.v. het ingangssignaal (door de digi amp & processor). Als je alle tijden weet, kun je afstand meten en rekenen volgens mij?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dat is logisch, maar normaal gesproken neem je een gemiddelde waarde waar je van uit gaat toch? maar dit is niet wat ik hier bedoel, het heeft natuurlijk wel invloed, maar als er gewoon een standaard meting wordt gedaan bij bv. 20gr. 60% dan kun je wel altijd terugrekenen naar de huidige situatie.
> 
> @ Musicxtra, met een laserafstandsmeter kun je tot op de mm nauwkeurig meten, ze zouden toch beide looptijden kunnen opgeven voor subs? b.v. sound to front 0,3453 ms, sound to back 0,5432ms o.i.d.?
> De looptijd is een natuurkundig verschijnsel, dus moet dit met formules te berekenen zijn. Het zal door luchtvochtigheid, temperatuur (hoewel de verschillen in looptijd hierdoor minimaal zijn), hoek van plaatsing (hoewel dit bij subs natuurlijk niet intressant is) niet 100% kloppen, maar het lijkt me toch mogelijk om een zeer nauwkeurige instelling te berekenen als je de looptijd per speaker uit een labmeting hebt? 
> 
> Ik denk toch zeker dat als je dit berekend, dat je al zo dicht bij de perfecte waarde komt, dat het verschil al niet meer hoorbaar zal zijn. Toppen meten vanuit de gril klopt immers ook niet altijd, eigenlijk zou je vanuit de spreekspoel van de hoorn moeten meten, die zit doorgaans het verst weg. 
> 
> edit: de meeste processoren/digitale apparatuur geven een delaytijd op voor de electronica. bv. 01V vertraagt 0,8 ms van input > ST out bij 96 kHz, een Dva T4 vertraagt 1,2ms t.o.v. het ingangssignaal (door de digi amp & processor). Als je alle tijden weet, kun je afstand meten en rekenen volgens mij?



De verschillen in luchtsnelheid zal, zeker voor het sub, weinig invloed hebben temeer alle subs hier evenveel 'last' van zullen hebben.
Het uitlijnen van toppen met een meetlintje werkt echt niet hoor, een paar mm verschil maakt voor hoge frequenties al heel veel uit. Wat moet die fabrikant dan opgeven? Alle mogelijke configuraties van 1 tot 30 subs, end-fire opstelling, back-fire opstelling, etc.?
Het fase meten van subs is echt geen rocket science, bij de opstelling die jij wilt is het een paar minuutjes werk, het uitrekenen van de looptijden met diverse opstellingen is een stuk lastiger en lang zo nauwkeurig niet.

----------


## Noobie

> De verschillen in luchtsnelheid zal, zeker voor het sub, weinig invloed hebben temeer alle subs hier evenveel 'last' van zullen hebben.
> Het uitlijnen van toppen met een meetlintje werkt echt niet hoor, een paar mm verschil maakt voor hoge frequenties al heel veel uit. Wat moet die fabrikant dan opgeven? Alle mogelijke configuraties van 1 tot 30 subs, end-fire opstelling, back-fire opstelling, etc.?
> Het fase meten van subs is echt geen rocket science, bij de opstelling die jij wilt is het een paar minuutjes werk, het uitrekenen van de looptijden met diverse opstellingen is een stuk lastiger en lang zo nauwkeurig niet.



begrijp je stelling, en het is inderdaad geen rocket science. die paar mm lijkt me stug, als je voorover leunt ben je er al. (ik leun wel liever naar achter  :Wink: )
maar als je de delaytijd vanaf de drivers tot buitenkant frontgrill weet, heb je referentie waaraan je kunt meten. Als je die afstand niet meeneemt, kun je inderdaad niet met een laser meten, je zit er al snel +/- 0,4 ms naast. Delaystacks meten doe ik regelmatig met een laser van front tot front van de speakerkast, zal er best hier of daar 2 mm naast zitten, maar diegene die dat hoort of zich eraan stoort, krijgt van mij oordoppen en een biertje..... zodat ie... stil is  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Voor het uitlijnen met je subs of met delay-stacks maakt die paar mm niet uit maar voor het mid met het hoog komt het wel precies.
Ik heb standaard altijd Smaart meelopen dus meet ik daar ook altijd alles mee. Dan weet ik ook zeker dat ik ook echt van akoestisch centrum naar akoestisch centrum meet. Want wat doe je wanneer je een stel hoorngeladen subs of toppen krijgt voorgeschoteld waar je geen gegevens van hebt?

----------


## Noobie

> Voor het uitlijnen met je subs of met delay-stacks maakt die paar mm niet uit maar voor het mid met het hoog komt het wel precies.
> Ik heb standaard altijd Smaart meelopen dus meet ik daar ook altijd alles mee. Dan weet ik ook zeker dat ik ook echt van akoestisch centrum naar akoestisch centrum meet. Want wat doe je wanneer je een stel hoorngeladen subs of toppen krijgt voorgeschoteld waar je geen gegevens van hebt?



Ben het wel met je eens, maar ook de plaats van je meetpunt is belangrijk. Zelfs met een goede meting, heb je nog verschillen over de hele zaal/terrein.
Je zult toch een gemiddelde moeten nemen. De onderlinge delaytijden in een speaker worden overigens wel meestal opgegeven. Als je verschillende speakers door elkaar gebruikt, wordt het een stuk lastiger in ieder geval. Dit was ook mijn argument om fabrikanten dit te laten opgeven voor hun kasten. Dan kun je vooraf redelijk nauwkeurig je settings bepalen en dat scheelt dan weer tijd met bouwen enz.. :Wink:

----------


## zjeten

Hoi,
Ik heb binnen een tweetal weken een openluchtoptreden en voorzie 6 x jbl srx718.
Echter word alles mono aangesloten op 2 versterkerkanalen. Dus per sub kan ik niet gaan delayen.
Wat is de ideale afstand tussen de subs? En word dit gemeten van in het midden van de woofer of tussen de kasten.
Igor (apex) vertelde dat dit het beste resultaat gaf voor een al bij al goeie spreiding zonder te veel pieken en dalen.
Als ik stereo opstelling maakte had ik last van enorme dalen in mijn sub en zou dit willen vermijden.
Als ik het forum doorlees mogen ze niet verder liggen dan de helft van de hoogste frequentie .
Dus 343 meter /90hz  =3.8 meter per golf ,dit delen door 2 is 1.9 meter tussen het centerpunt van de luidspreker?
Klopt mijn redenering?
Ik dacht inderdaad dat Igor zij dat je ze niet verder mocht leggen als 1.5 a 1.8 meter van elkaar.
Spijtig dat ik niet kan delayen want heb de excel van beriolos en een goeie processor (apex intelli48x²) maar budget is er niet voor extra amps.
Shoot!
Groeten,
Jeffrey

----------


## MarkRombouts

Je zou wel iets kunnen delayen. Alleen als je versterker ook 2 ohm stabiel kan draaien. 4 subs op een kant, 2 op de andere. de twee buitenste sub (kanaal B) zou je dan wat kunnen delayen.

Is maar een idee, misschien dat je er iets mee kunt.
Als je de ruimte hebt, kun je ook fysiek een arc maken met de subs, werkt net zo goed

----------


## e-sonic

Info over opstellen van subs en koppelen aan de rest van de PA staan op de site van excelsior audio.

Deze schrijft ook artikelen voor syn-aud-con en AES publicaties.

Software voor simulaties van subs zitten o.a. bij tannoy, (in het artikel gebruikt)  EV en D&B ben ik al eerder tegengekomen.  Afstand is idd <= 1/2  golflengte, volgens meneer Nyquist .
1.7 meter kwam o.a. om de hoek kijken bij de seminars van tm-audio,  uitgaande van 100 Hz en een cross-over van 80 Hz.   

http://www.excelsior-audio.com/Publications.html

groet jurjen

----------


## djspeakertje

> Hoi,
> Ik heb binnen een tweetal weken een openluchtoptreden en voorzie 6 x jbl srx718.
> Echter word alles mono aangesloten op 2 versterkerkanalen. Dus per sub kan ik niet gaan delayen.
> Wat is de ideale afstand tussen de subs? En word dit gemeten van in het midden van de woofer of tussen de kasten.
> Igor (apex) vertelde dat dit het beste resultaat gaf voor een al bij al goeie spreiding zonder te veel pieken en dalen.
> Als ik stereo opstelling maakte had ik last van enorme dalen in mijn sub en zou dit willen vermijden.
> Als ik het forum doorlees mogen ze niet verder liggen dan de helft van de hoogste frequentie .
> Dus 343 meter /90hz  =3.8 meter per golf ,dit delen door 2 is 1.9 meter tussen het centerpunt van de luidspreker?
> Klopt mijn redenering?
> ...



Je hebt 2 versterkerkanalen, dus je kan 2 groepen subs maken? Dan kan je (indien je daar de ruimte voor hebt natuurlijk) een cardioide setup maken met 2 rijen van 3 subs. Die rijen zet je achter elkaar, 1,7 meter tussen de voorkanten van de subs (iets meer of minder kan ook, met kleinschalige setups kan je makkelijk schuiven), en dan de achterste rij op kanaal 1, zonder delay, en de voorste rij op kanaal 2, met delay (3,5 ms ongeveer, met MAPP kan je dergelijke situaties heel mooi simuleren). 

Met als grote voordeel dat je veel minder sub op je podium hebt, wat het monitorvolume omlaag brengt en minder rommel in je microfoons gooit. 


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Hoe kan het nou dat er wel budget is voor 6 subs en niet voor de versterkers die erbij horen?
Zou dan ook helemaal niet moeilijk doen, gewoon een LR opstelling maken en de gebreken hiervan voor lief nemen.
Wanneer je een centercluster voor het podium maakt krijg je weer met hele andere problemen te maken die je alleen maar op kunt lossen met delayen en dus aansturen met aparte processor/amp kanalen.

----------


## jack

> Hoe kan het nou dat er wel budget is voor 6 subs en niet voor de versterkers die erbij horen?
> .



als ze bij mijn 6 subs van 8 ohm huren nemen ze ook maar één versterker mee...

----------


## zjeten

Het is zo dat ik zelf een lab fp10 000 heb voor de volledige set.
Ik wil het budget niet al te hoog laten oplopen en geen fp10 000 bijhuren omdat het de eerste keer is dat ze het doen.
En bij de bedrijven waar ik mee samenwerk is er ook geen fp10 000 meer over.
Ik ga proberen een fisieke sub arc te leggen. Ga het eens proberen in te geven en kijken of het haalbaar is.
Bedankt voor de feedback.
Groeten,
Jeffrey

----------


## desolation

Met een FQP10000Q heb je toch 4 kanalen beschikbaar? Kan je in combo met de Intelli-X2 48 prima per kanaal een delay instellen. 2 718's per kanaal en spelen maar, kan je zelfs nog 2 extra bassen leggen.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Voor de volledige set. 

Ik neem dus aan dat er ook toppen op moeten.

----------


## desolation

Dan hoop ik dat je op de toppen rijkelijk overschot hebt, 3x 718S op een kanaal bij de FP10000Q is erg benepen. Met bassen vond ik dat die snel door de knieën gingen.

----------


## zjeten

Ik denk wel dat het goed bemeten is. Je kan natuurlijk altijd meer neerzetten maar twijfelde om het niet eerst met 2 toppen en 2 bassen te doen per kant.
Het is ten slotte prijs maken en niet weten hoe de organisatie zal reageren op je prijs.
Ik zie hier veel optredens met 1 mackie swa1801 en een [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]SA1232 per kant en dit gaat ook maar .... dus mijn set daartegenover...[/FONT]
Tis de eerste keer dat het doorgaat. Tis buiten en als er 300 a 400 personen zijn denk ik dat de organisatie super content zou zijn.
Maar kan evengoed <150 man zijn.
Heel kleine bedrijven zoals wij kunnen niet zoals de grote der aarde enorm veel kasten zetten of met peperdure systemen werken dat er extreem veel headroom is.
Dit is iets wat we er jammer genoeg moeten bijnemen.
Ik vind wel, als je op laag niveau bezig bent dat je wel mag denken over het beste er uit halen. Vandaar mijn vraag hier om met beperkte middelen
toch een goed resultaat neer te zetten.
Wat 3 subs en 3 tops per kant op die lab zullen doen zullen we dan moeten zien.
Groeten,
Jeffrey

----------

